# Small follies on day 8 stimms



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I had my first follie scan today and I'm a little worried now. 
I've got quite a few follicles, 15 on the right and 6 on the left but they are all small under 10mm. I managed to see what she was writing and the biggest is only 7.5. They've upped by Menopur to 450 iu now so do you think this will do the trick She reckoned this will get them all going.

I'm having a bit of a freak out








just hoping they all perk up now. This is my first cycle and everythings gone really weel up till now. Thank you in advance for any replies.

Kitty xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Kitty,
I've been keeping my eye on you  

You will be amazed how much difference you'll see at your next scan I promise, especially now they have upped your menopur.
Don't stress, you have lots of follies to chose from and I bet you are back here after your next scan to tell us all is well.

 Now relax and think follie growing thoughts   

Katxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Kat,

Thanks for the reply.

Everything had been going so well so it's my first wobble    

I thought I'd come away today with all sorts of numbers and measurements and stuff and I'm just a bit deflated. I guess you should really be prepared for anything and never get your hopes up too much at each stage. At least there are some there to grow and I am thankful for that.

Hope you are well (I'll be stalking you properly again come the new year!)


Kitty xxxx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Kitty

Can I ask what dose of menopur you were started on? 

I had similar to you but I was started on 150 and they upped my to 225 after my 9th day (I think?) and kept me on it for another 3 days which delayed by EC by a few days but it was that or abandon the cycle.

I had lots of follies but they weren't growing, after the 2 days on 225 they had grown significantly and I went in for my EC with around 12 good sized follies.

Hope you notice a big change now your dose has been increased!

Lou x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

You'll be fine Kitty and you are allowed the odd wobble. 
I don't even listen to numbers and sizes any more because you can't tell how many eggs you'll get until they collected so its best just to picture your ovaries bursting at the seams rather than stress about how big your eggs are.

Blossomtree - Your first cycle is always a bit of an experiment to see how you respond.

By the time I'm back on the buddies boards you'll be long gone with your BFP Kitty     , and I hope you will too Blossomtree.

Hang in there and be brave, 
 Katxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Lou,

They've put me on 450 now up from 300. I was originally prescribed 450 but they dropped it because my amh is 19.4. Kind of wish I'd been on it the whole time now but I guess you never know.

Thank you for the reply and good luck to you.

I feel alot better now than I did 2 hours ago.

Kitty xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Kitty when I had my first scan I only had 4 follies and all were under 10mm so they upped my gonal f dose, 2nd scan I had a couple more follies but only 2 or 3 were over 10mm.  I think I stimmed for a few more days than most ladies but in the end I got 10 eggs so please don't panic - easier said than done as after my first scan I cried all the way home.

After my 2nd scan I read on here that a heat pad or wheatie on your tummy is meant to encourage growth so that's what I did along with increasing the amount of protein I was eating.  No idea if it did help but for me it helped enormously just to do something that was supposed to increase the growth iyswim


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you cosmicgirl (nice name by the way) for the tip. A couple of other FFs have recommended heat. 

I told my DP that I think I should get a hot water bottle and he said he'd pick me one up tonight in the shape of a teddy. Trying not to cry at me desk now   

I'm having 60g of protein a day and will try and have a bit more.

Thanks,

Kitty xxx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

don´t get upset about it Kitty. You are doing just fine and your follies will grow don´t worry. The good thing is that they are all a similar size and you have lots of them. Slowly slowly catchee monkey.


I hope you are home now cuddled up on the sofa with a hot water bottle and a cuddle from your cat. You could always up your protein by getting your DH to make you a nice hot chocolate drink to warm you from the inside too. Some tlc from your DH will work wonders on your follies too   


 and   , katxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers Kat,

Trying to get a cuddle out of my cat aint easy!! The only time we get a snuggle is bedtime when he sleeps around my head. He's a 3 year old, 18 pound fluffy monster going through a sulky teenager period   

Feel better now I'm home. Just done my jabs and DP's cooking spag bol.

Have a good evening, how's puppy??

Kitty xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Pupster is also going through his teenage months lol. It was bath night tonight so at least he is clean and bonkers rather than stinking and bonkers. Just ordered a whistle to avoid any more teenage rampages in the mountains like we had this weekend ....... kids eh    !?


Enjoy some tlc tonight, and I hope tomorrow sees you bright, refreshed and feeling positive again,
   Katxxx


----------

